# Need your opinion about this crypt...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

What do you think?

Crypto-Greetings from Spain


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Xema said:


> What do you think?
> 
> Crypto-Greetings from Spain


What exactly are you asking? It looks young Wendtii Red to me ??


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks like bullosa to me.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I mean if you can say to me what sp. seems for you...
I know the sp. but i need you opinion...


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice white roots, it's in good health.


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

the leave shape doesnt look like one from the Sarawak, compare with the bullosa i have:


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

c. cordata? looks like one that i have. is there a prize if we get this right?


----------



## Pyokorin (Mar 11, 2005)

Every one know the difficulty to determine species without flower.

Its seems to one of Sri Lanka crypts.
It will not be bullosa, hudoroi and affinis.

Thank you.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

The winner is..... the guy form Japan...

It´s one of mine very bullated wendtii....


----------

